# Compaq Presario F500 Wireless Card problem



## cosanostra (Oct 24, 2010)

Compaq Presario F500 wireless connection light is orange all the time and the wireless network card is not recognised in the Device Manager only the eternet card


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's not recognized at all in Device Manager, it's probably either loose in it's socket or defective.

Open the access door on the bottom and reseat the card first. (Remove the battery to do this). If that doesn't help. I'd also like to see this.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## orbfield (Jan 22, 2009)

i know what is problem !!! Try uninstall red icon right down (Synaptics Touchpad) restart machine and everything will be O.K


----------



## mrbalderas (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a new thread if anybody can assist me:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...not-found-on-compaq-presario-f500-652920.html

Wireless Adapter Not found on Compaq Presario F500
Need assistance on how to enable/detect the WLAN adapter on this machine after downgrading from Vista to XP Pro SP2.

I have read several threads on this forum on drivers and what to use and hot to use them. I have managed to installed XP Pro SP2 and all drivers provided on most of these threads successfully. However, XP did not identify the WLAN adapter upon installation.

I currently have all devices within Device Manager identified. The Wireless device switch on the front lip of the machine is in the ON position. I have checked the Windows Services for Wireless Zero Configuration and that is also set to Automatic and Started. I have unseated the memory and WLAN adapter card on the bottom and have verified that the WLAN adapter is a Broadcom device.

The WLAN was functioning yesterday when the machine was running Vista and today it is just not recognized/detected as a device on this machine.

I am almost tempted to freshly install XP Pro again so that I can see all the devices which the XP installation did not install automatically to be able to capture all the device instance IDs.

Any assistance I can get would be greatly appreciated.

Make: Compaq
Model: Presario F500 (F572US)
P/N: GF596UA#ABA


----------

